

A common-sense explanation of audiophile beliefs - aycangulez
http://www.ethanwiner.com/believe.html

======
ecubed
I've done a lot of work in audio and I agree completely with this article. The
only true way to tell if someone is or is not hearing a difference is through
an ABX, where you play somebody two known sources (A and B) then an unknown
source (X) and the user must identify whether X was either A or B. There was a
post on the consumerist a while back where some guys did a comparison of
Monster speaker wires and coat hangers, none could tell the difference.

